# New Tires



## Tim s (Oct 6, 2019)

I installed new Schwinn West Wind Tires on the 65 Coppertone American and 63 Corvette. I am wondering if the Corvette should have a rear rack? Enjoy. Tim


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 6, 2019)

Corvettes did not come from the factory with rear racks. Just the front one. Although, back in the day, your Friendly local authorized Schwinn Dealer could install a rear rack at a slight extra cost for you!!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2019)

Super nice middleweights Tim. 


Ya, the Corvette never came with a rear carrier but I personally prefer a rear carrier over one in the front. Why is the chrome fork crown missing on the Corvette?


----------



## Tim s (Oct 6, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Super nice middleweights Tim. View attachment 1074360
> Ya, the Corvette never came with a rear carrier but I personally prefer a rear carrier over one in the front. Why is the chrome fork crown missing on the Corvette?



I don’t think I removed it or when I got the bike a few years ago it was missing. Guess I need one now. Tim


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 6, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Super nice middleweights Tim. View attachment 1074360




Yeah they are!


----------



## Tim s (Oct 6, 2019)

Something I forgot to mention is that 3 of the 4 tubes in the old tires were Schwinn. Yes if you were wondering I used those tubes in the new tires. Tim


----------



## BrentP (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice.  Nothing beats a new pair of 'shoes'.


----------

